# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  kodak easyshare m873 μαύρη (8Mega Pixels)

## ibanezbass

Είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.Χαρίζεται γιατί πλέον τα περισσότερα κινητά βγάζουν εξίσου καλές, αν όχι καλύτερες φωτογραφίες.
Ισχύει για ενεργά μέλη
Παραλαβή από τον χώρο μου Λάρισα ή Θεσσαλονίκη κατόπιν συννενόησης

----------

